# Fujairah



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Despite being here for over four years I've never been over to stay at any of the hotels in Fujairah but looking to have a few nights over there next month.

Which would you recommend?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The JAL is nice and best value for money, Rotana is nice and I'd rather sleep rough than spend a night at Sandy Beach again.


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> The JAL is nice and best value for money, Rotana is nice and I'd rather sleep rough than spend a night at Sandy Beach again.


Sandy Beach is a real relic. Doesn't feature on Expedia strangely (or perhaps not so strange).


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

The Rotana is my favourite. Comfortable but fairly plain which is what I want when getting out of Dubai. Meridien is just like a typical Dubai 5*. Gold everywhere etc. Why bother driving two hours if that's what you're after? Stayed at the miramar once last year and was quite impressed too. Not tried the JAL


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

royal beach hotel is also good !


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

JAL is my choice by far.
Have stayed at Rotana as well but prefer JAL.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

stewart said:


> JAL is my choice by far.


We tend to just book in at the JAL each time too. Should try the others but once you know something is good then hard to try somewhere else.

Plus points, almost every room is a sea view (if not you can ask to change easily enough). Nice clean, carpeted rooms. You can lie in the bath and open the shutters and look out to sea, perfect for relaxing with a glass of wine. The Japaneese restaurant, were you sit round a hot plate and the chef cooks for you in front of you. It's never overly busy and although I'm probably far too old for this kind of thing, I like the inflatables and trampoline they put in the sea.


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd say Miramar. It has the Moroccan style decoration and the food is brilliant esp buffet breakfast! Freshly made waffle station is my favourite. 

Le Meridien is nice too. Nothing special and nothing bad.

Rotana has terrible food, but the bar in the lobby makes very lovely cocktail! 

I don't like JAL, i think it's not very clean. Maybe I was bad luck!


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

i am a Mirramir fan for the reasons above. You can walk down the beach and snorkel around snoopy island. I swam with 2 turtles last time I was there..but don't go there during eid or major holiday. A big 4wd truck ran over my towell and sunglasses while I was snorkelling..and yes broke them :-(


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

:eyebrows: Snoopy island is wonderful. Just went and did day trips out there, never stayed. You can snorkel out and it may not be an extremely active nor awesome coral reef but it is still very beautiful in its own right. I enjoy going there quite a bit. 

If you are able to go during the week and not on the weekends, you will pretty much have the beach to yourself sometimes.


----------

